# Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger



## ThomasRö (26. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

Da mir ein und meinem Kumpel ein Boot zu teuer und zu unflexibel sind, spielen wir mit dem Gedanken und Bellyboote zuzulegen. Wir angeln in Altrheinarmen und Seen(nicht im Meer). Dazu ein paar Fragen:

1. Was ist zu beachten? Muss ich mir wie als Bootangler einen erweiterten Angelschein austellen lassen? Oder reicht mir die Gewässerkarte? (bezogen auf Rheinland-Pfalz)

2. Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit aus? Sind die "Dinger" was wohl beim Angeln besonders wichtig ist gut genug das wenn der Haken mal hängen bleibt das ganze Gerät absäuft?

3. Braucht man spezielles Gerät?

4. Kann jemand ein BB empfehlen das für mich als Jungangler bezahlbart ist?


----------



## Nordangler (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

100% sicher ist kein Bellyboat. Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Schwimmweste dabei haben.
Geschirr habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht verloren.
Als Rute solltest du dir eine mit einem kurzen Handteil zulegen.
Damit ist besser zu angeln als mit einem langen Handteil.


Sven


----------



## ThomasRö (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Also damit dass das ganze Gerät absäuft hab ich das BB gemeint  

Besitzt du ein BB und wenn ja welches? #h ;+


----------



## ThomasRö (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Kommt schon, ihr seid doch alles alte Hasen . Irgendjemand wird doch die paar lausigen Fragen beantworten können...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Da solltest Du lieber mal die Ausgabestelle fuer dein Gewaesser fragen, ob diese Bellyboatangler zulassen. Ich glaube nicht!!! In den meisten Binnengewaessern ist Bellyboatangeln nicht gestattet. Vereine sehen Bellyboatangler nicht geren auf ihren Binnengewaessern. Solltest Dich wirklich vor Ort schlau machen. 

Bellyboatangeln ist eigentlich sicher.

Solltest immer nicht zu weit rauspaddeln
Immer Schwimmweste mindestens 150 N tragen
Neoprenwathose 5mm in der kalten Jahreszeit tragen,
darueber immer einen Guertel tragen
Handy immer dabeihaben und aufgeladen sollte es immer sein
Familie wissen lassen, welche gegend Du fischen bist
Notrufnummern eingespeichert haben
Scharfe Gegenstaende wie Messer und Haken immer gesichert in Boxen, am besten wasserdichte Plastikboxen aubewaren
GPS oder Kompass sollte Pflicht im BB sein, schnell ist man im Nebel auch um die Mittagszeit
Anker solltest immer dabeihaben
nie zulange draussen bleiben


und beim Angeln immer drauf achten, das Du vorsichtig mit Haken und Messer im BB umgehst

Bezahlbar fuer Jugendliche ist eine BB Ausruestung nicht

Die billigste Variante mit Wathose(100-150) und Flossen(30-50), BB (120-140), Schwimmweste (50-?)
kommt so bei 350 Euros zusammen . Nicht dabei sind dann allerdings Rute und Rolle, ect.

Billige Einstiegsvariante ist das RT V Form . Jugendliche sollten eigentlich nicht alleine damit rauspaddeln. Wer haftet, wenn Dir die Puste ausgeht und Du nach wegen Unterkuelung ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wird. Wuerde ich ein Haendler sein, wuerde ich Dir kein BB verkaufen!!!


----------



## ThomasRö (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Och schade  
Naja, das Gewässer ist an der breitesten Stelle vielleicht 200m, ich hab eher Angst dass ich in den Rhein paddel und dann ne ungewollte Reise mach. Aber 350€-billiger als ein Boot ist das allemal! Ausserdem will ich ja nicht allein losziehen! Und bei Nebel lass ich es halt bleiben! Naja hat ja noch Zeit, so dringend ist es ja nicht!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Mit 14 hast auch nicht die Groesse zum Ein und Aussteigen und nicht die Muskeln in den Beinen, wie es ein Erwachsener hat. Warte lieber noch ein paar Jahre. bald bist 18 und dann solte das kein Problem sein. 

Ich kann nicht vortsellen das BB im RHEIN erlaubt ist!

Ganz nebenbei, brauchst auch die Transportmoeglichkeit fuer dein BB und ich glaube nicht das Du ein Auto faehrst mit 14!!! Und mit 350 Euronen hast gerademal die unterste Preisklasse erwicht. Eher sind es 500 und mehr fuer alles!

Und Nebel kann sehr ploetzlich kommen, innerhalb 5 Minuten und sowas kann man nie voraussagen! Dann bist im NEBEL!!!!


----------



## Küstenfuchs (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Moin Thomas!
Ich stelle mir grad folgendes vor:
Thomas fährt mit dem Fahrrad, das aufgepumpte Bellyboot auf dem Rücken, die Rute zwischen den Beinen, vielleicht noch `n Beutel mit Kleinkram am Lenker zum Rhein.
Die Fahrt war schon anstrengend, aber was soll´s, jetzt wird geangelt.
Erschöpft steigt er in sein neues BB, paddelt eifrig los und... bekommt einen Krampf.
Die sicherlich recht ordentliche Strömung im Rhein erledigt dann den Rest-tschüss Thomas..
Ne mal ehrlich, lass es lieber. 
Dir fällt bestimmt noch was anderes ein, was du mit der Kohle machen kannst.


----------



## jackazz (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

hey ich bin auch erst 14 und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Kraft in den Beinen!!!!! aber versuch es mal hier!http://www.barsch-alarm.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=610&mode=flat&order=0&thold=0


----------



## jackazz (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Aber bellyboats sind nicht für fließgewässer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Main-Schleuse (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bin Bellyboot-Anfänger*

Hi Thomas,
laß dich nicht ins Boxhorn hauen.
Von Ron Tomson würde ich die Finger weg lassen egal wie billig es ist wenn du ein "billiges" suchts dann schau mal hier  www.belly-boot.de dort findest du wohl die größe Auswahl in Deutschland an Belly-Booten. z.B 149 Eu mit Flossen und Pumpe.
Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit check mal wirklich ob du da überhaupt mit dem 
Boot fischen darfst.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen:"Viel Spaß"


----------

